# ATTENTION CHITOWN HOPPERS



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

IM GOING TO BE STARTING A NEW ASSOCIATION FOR THE CHITOWN AREA HOPPERS {WISCONSON INCLUDED} GOING TO BE NAMED CHITOWN HOPPERS ASSOCIATION. MAIN GOAL IS TO GET ALL CHITOWN AREA HOPPERS TOGTHER TO COME UP WITH SOME RULES FOR HOPPING WE ALL CAN AGREE ON, NOTHING BIG , SOMTHING SIMPLE NOTHING LIKE LRM RULES. I HAVE ALOT OF OTHER IDEAS FOR THIS THING BESIDES RULES , COULD BE FUN. IM NOT GOING IN TO DETALE ON HERE CAUSE I CAN TALK FASTER THEN I CAN TYPE SO IF YOUR A SERIOUS HOPPER AND WANT TO JOIN CALL ME AT 708-345 -8842, IT DONT MATTER IF YOU HOP 20" OR A 100" IF YOUR SERIOUS ON HOPPING CALL FOR MORE INFO.
INTERESTED PEOPLE STARTING TODAY ARE, JORGE FROM PSYCHO'S DREAMS, NIM AND BRUCE FROM THE BIG M, JOE FROM DISIGNS UNLIMITED, RENE FROM PURA FAMILIA, RUDY FROM NICE DREAMS , BUT THOSE ARE THE ONLY PEPS I TALKED TO TODAY. SO IF YOU WANT PART OF THIS, CALL , I WANT TO GET STARTED AS SOON AS POSIBLE. IT DONT COST ANYTHING!!

THANKS....HOLLYWOOD


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

can i suggest one rule


Whole cars


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Doing good things Bob.

:thumbsup:

I wish this was a Midwest thing not just Chicago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2005, 09:05 PM~3868064
> *Doing good things Bob.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


sounds even better ....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 22 2005, 08:03 PM~3868053
> *can i suggest one rule
> Whole cars
> *


THATS ONE RULE I HAVE IN MIND FOR STREET ALREADY, BUT GIVE A CALL AND JOIN, COST NOTHING AND PUT IN YOUR 2 CENTS !


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2005, 08:05 PM~3868064
> *Doing good things Bob.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...



YOU NEVER NOW IT MIGHT START OUT TO BE CHI TOWN AND PROGRESS IN TO MIDWEST, BABY STEPS AT FIRST!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

are you meeting at your shop, whats was the deal with all the cops on saturday over there i was gonna stop by but i had something in the back of my truck that would get unwanted attention so i kept driving


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Sep 22 2005, 08:06 PM~3868077
> *sounds even better ....
> *


IT WOULD BE COOL IF IT COMES OUT LIKE THAT , but for now lets just get started


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

Sounds good Bob The Builder....
If we join the ChiTown Hoppers Association, do we get 50% off at Hollywood Kustoms?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 22 2005, 08:36 PM~3868235
> *are you meeting at your shop, whats was the deal with all the cops on saturday over there i was gonna stop by but i had something in the back of my truck that would get unwanted attention so i kept driving
> *


WE MIGHT HAVE THE FIRST MEETING HERE AT THE SHOP AFTER THAT WE MIGHT CHANGE IT UP AND HAVE IT AT OTHER LOCATIONS, AS FAR AS THE COPS GO ON SAT. THERE WAS AN CAR WRECK ON THE CORNER HERE.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 22 2005, 08:47 PM~3868288
> *Sounds good Bob The Builder....
> If we join the ChiTown Hoppers Association, do we get 50% off at Hollywood Kustoms?
> *


 SORRY MY BROTHER BUT THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS, ITS ALL FOR THE HOPPERS,


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2005, 07:53 PM~3868309
> *SORRY MY BROTHER BUT THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS, ITS ALL FOR THE HOPPERS,
> *



Sounds even better!
See you manana...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

HAS ENYONE HEARD FROM MARIO FROM SWITCH HAPPY ? IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET HOLD OF HIM ALL DAY , DONT KNOW IF HE IS OUT OF TOWN OR WHAT.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*Alotta positive thing's going on in Chitown 
look's like 2006 is lookin' good for the 
CHI-TOWN CARNALES* :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2005, 09:39 PM~3868246
> *IT WOULD BE COOL IF IT COMES OUT LIKE THAT , but for now lets just get started
> *


baby steps r good .


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

tt


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 22 2005, 08:56 PM~3868334
> *Sounds even better!
> See you manana...
> *



DOES THAT MEAN I CAN ADD" ROLLERS" HOPPERS TO THE HOP ASSOCIATION? :cheesy:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

ill talk to my members i think 1 f them wants to do a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## chi-sexy8 (Aug 18, 2005)

:guns: :machinegun: :barf: LRM rules suck :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 23 2005, 08:16 AM~3870730
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hollywood, I just talked with mario and he said that he will give you a call. Let us know when the first meeting is going to be.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

we are not from chicago but we would be interested in the idea if some one could send out some info :thumbsup:


----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Will this have association with the CLC?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Sep 23 2005, 01:35 PM~3872169
> *Will this have association with the CLC?
> *


I HOPE NOT , WAY TO MUCH POLITICS ......


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

You guys dont think that there will be any kind of misunderstandings between clc and this new hoppers association as far as the hopping rules are concern.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Sep 23 2005, 05:13 PM~3874109
> *You guys dont think that there will be any kind of misunderstandings between clc and this new hoppers association as far as the hopping rules are concern.
> *


does the CLC have any rules concerning hopping


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 23 2005, 06:42 PM~3874295
> *does the CLC have any rules concerning hopping
> *


Well they do have rules and I believe that this is one of the reasons that bob wants to make this association because it seems to be conflict as far as hopping goes.


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Bob,

Sounds like a great idea! and it seems like you have agreat team to start with! :thumbsup: 

Take care,
Art
 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Pura Familia Car Club - Chicago
www.purafamilia.com


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

whens the meeting???


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 23 2005, 11:59 AM~3871892
> *we are not from chicago but we would be interested in the idea if some one could send out some info :thumbsup:
> *


WHats up Mr. WWF boy...LOL Right now Im just trying to get this chicago thing going for the hoppers ..If things go good I would like to change it to a Midwest thing , cause we do do things a little diffferent in the Mid west ,everyone is welcome to put in there opinions of what thy think the rules should be and at the meetings they will be brought up! and takin serously {or how ever you spell that shit.} even tho it says chi town I do include all suggestions from anywhere. I want to make as simple as possible , but I do want everyone opions from all car clubs, we want to try to make it fare for everyone, from the guy just starting out to the guy thats been doing it for years. then if a car club has a show with a hop , if they want to us our rules no one can say shit because it was them that agreed on those rules,


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Sep 23 2005, 06:13 PM~3874109
> *You guys dont think that there will be any kind of misunderstandings between clc and this new hoppers association as far as the hopping rules are concern.
> *


I hope theres no misunderstandind on this , Im not trying to step on anyones toes here, This is my own thing that I want to start, should have been started a long time ago, And if all hoppers that join can come to agree on some kind of rules, there should be no problems at any hop in chicago,because the rules we all come up with are open for any club or the CLC to use if they want, and they dont thats cool to , but hoppers cant bitch ether way cause if you hop when they use our rules, you helped make those rules, and if you hop under there rules you now what you were getting into!!!But what Im saying is that it would be cool if all clubs and associations in chitown that have a hop could use these rules for there event because it will be the same hoppers at the events that made the rules ,therefor NO PROBLEMS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2005, 09:52 PM~3875307
> *I hope theres no misunderstandind on this , Im not trying to step on anyones toes here,  This is my own thing that I want to start, should have been started a long time ago, And if all hoppers that join can come to agree on some kind of rules, there should be no problems at any hop in chicago,because the rules we all come up with are open for any club or the CLC to use if they want, and they dont thats cool to , but hoppers cant bitch ether way cause if you hop when they use our rules, you helped make those rules, and if you hop under there rules you now what you were getting into!!!But what Im saying is that it would be cool if all clubs and associations in chitown that have a hop could use these rules for there event because it will be the same hoppers at the events that made the rules ,therefor NO PROBLEMS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: well said


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

just keep it simple and I think everything will work out good .


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 23 2005, 09:54 PM~3875314
> *:thumbsup:  well said
> *


I second that


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 23 2005, 09:08 PM~3875081
> *whens the meeting???
> *


Id like to have somthing as soon as this next sat If possible . but Ihavnt heard from alot of clubs yet that I know have hoppers, and id like to see everyone thats serios about hopping involed in this thing , because I want to take everyone serious ... like I said if your doing 20" or a 100". If your doing 20" dont back out because you think your opinion doesnt mattercause your not hittin mad inches, because it does ...where do you think all the high hoppers started at? most likely 20 or less!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2005, 05:12 AM~3875418
> *Id like to have somthing as soon as this next sat If possible . but Ihavnt heard from alot of clubs yet that I know have hoppers, and id like to see everyone thats serios about hopping involed in this thing , because I want to take everyone serious ... like I said if your doing 20" or a 100". If your doing 20" dont back out because you think your opinion doesnt mattercause your not hittin mad inches, because it does ...where do you think all the high hoppers started at? most likely 20 or less!!! :biggrin:
> *


Is this just open for clubs or can an independent hopper attend?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

anyone that plans on attenending this first metting , please have your ideas ready or write them down. All ideas will be takin in to conciteration, by the way i cant spell :angry: Like I said Id like to have this next sat. but I need to check to make sure no one is having a show or picinic that day. At this first meeting I would ask that everyone show up sober so we all have a straight mind to get this going,{and if you know me thats going to be ruff cause I like my beer after 4pm} after the meeting if you want to crack a brew ,then feel free cause ill be doing the same. :biggrin: 

Thanks .......Hollywood


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Sep 23 2005, 11:18 PM~3875720
> *Is this just open for clubs or can an independent hopper attend?
> *


ALL HOPPERS INDEPENDENT OR IN A CLUB ARE WELCOME


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2005, 11:30 PM~3875208
> *WHats up Mr. WWF boy...LOL Right now Im just trying to get this chicago thing going for the hoppers ..If things go good I would like to change it to a Midwest thing , cause we do do things a little diffferent in the Mid west ,everyone is welcome to put in there opinions of what thy think the rules should be and at the meetings they will be brought up! and takin serously {or how ever you spell that shit.} even tho it says chi town I do include all suggestions from anywhere. I want to make as simple as possible , but I do want everyone opions from all car clubs, we want to try to make it fare for everyone, from the guy just starting out to the guy thats been doing it for years. then if a car club has a show with a hop , if they want to us our rules no one can say shit because it was them that agreed on those rules,
> *



:thumbsup: sounds great bob,"car must appear to be stock" i mean complete :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 24 2005, 05:20 PM~3878272
> *:thumbsup: sounds great bob,"car must appear to be stock" i mean complete :biggrin:
> *


Thats one we have in mind already, looks like were on the same page so far. If you got anymore ideas send them over Bro, Thanks for the support!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 24 2005, 11:20 PM~3878272
> *:thumbsup: sounds great bob,"car must appear to be stock" i mean complete :biggrin:
> *


Appear to be stock :uh: :uh: Hell no one i know hopps a stock car get real.I know lets all buy the same cars and do the same inches then no one can bitch. No disrespect but makeing rules to suit some people not good in my book.But good luck on it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2005, 11:28 AM~3880969
> *Appear to be stock :uh:  :uh: Hell no one i know hopps a stock car get real.I know lets all buy the same cars and do the same inches then no one can bitch. No disrespect but makeing rules to suit some people not good in my book.But good luck on it.
> *


Appear stock means bumpers grills headlights , stuff like that,and most likeley will have a class for cars that dont have those things, maybe it might not even be needed cause i dont know anyone around here without bummpers anymore.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2005, 12:28 PM~3880969
> *Appear to be stock :uh:  :uh: Hell no one i know hopps a stock car get real.I know lets all buy the same cars and do the same inches then no one can bitch. No disrespect but makeing rules to suit some people not good in my book.But good luck on it.
> *


the car must be a complete car no bumper covers but actually have bumper in its place where they belong


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2005, 01:28 PM~3880969
> *Appear to be stock :uh:  :uh: Hell no one i know hopps a stock car get real.I know lets all buy the same cars and do the same inches then no one can bitch. No disrespect but makeing rules to suit some people not good in my book.But good luck on it.
> *


yeah it was the monster garage theme which was meant to be a joke..and it isn't rules to suit some one else...it is a group of people forming guide lines to preserve
the standards in which the group would like to up hold. it is by the people for the people.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> yeah it was the monster garage theme which was meant to be a joke..and it isn't rules to suit some one else...it is a group of people forming guide lines to preserve
> the standards in which the group would like to up hold. it is by the people for the people.
> [/quote
> WELL SAID BROTHER!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Tire size regulation....smaller then what LRM allows...cuz they allow HUGE tires. 2 cents.  I don't think anyone in Chicago would want to agree to that though.  :cheesy:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 25 2005, 04:12 PM~3882266
> *Tire size regulation....smaller then what LRM allows...cuz they allow HUGE tires.  2 cents.    I don't think anyone in Chicago would want to agree to that though.    :cheesy:
> *


? with these shitty ass streets i wouldnt runn 155 80 r 14s on my shit


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 25 2005, 06:13 PM~3882270
> *? with these shitty ass streets i wouldnt runn 155 80 r 14s on my shit
> *


This year...KC was rated the WORST ROADS IN THE ENTIRE US. Its called dodge the holes! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 25 2005, 06:12 PM~3882266
> *Tire size regulation....smaller then what LRM allows...cuz they allow HUGE tires.  2 cents.    I don't think anyone in Chicago would want to agree to that though.    :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 25 2005, 06:13 PM~3882270
> *? with these shitty ass streets i wouldnt runn 155 80 r 14s on my shit
> *



:twak: 155/80/13 :uh:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 25 2005, 04:13 PM~3882274
> *This year...KC was rated the WORST ROADS IN THE ENTIRE US.  Its called dodge the holes!  :biggrin:
> *


i agree with you on that ive been there before but we drive 30mph over the speed limit on shitty streets and ive heard dodging holes on small wheels isnt a smart thing to do with a 5000lb car


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 25 2005, 06:16 PM~3882292
> *i agree with you on that ive been there before but we drive 30mph over the speed limit on shitty streets and ive heard dodging holes on small wheels isnt a smart thing to do with a 5000lb car
> *



yeah...I need to get a video up of that. :biggrin: :biggrin: Sideways this way that away. :cheesy:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 25 2005, 04:15 PM~3882290
> *:twak:  155/80/13  :uh:
> *


what the fuck do i know about tires as long as the white part is 2 inches or more


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 25 2005, 05:12 PM~3882266
> *Tire size regulation....smaller then what LRM allows...cuz they allow HUGE tires.  2 cents.    I don't think anyone in Chicago would want to agree to that though.    :cheesy:
> *


Tire size does matter to me, Its rim size that doesnt. Me I prefer 14s, not just for a hopper but for everyday low rider too, but thats just me, everyone has there own taste. :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2005, 05:29 PM~3882358
> *Tire size does matter to me, Its rim size that doesnt. Me I prefer 14s, not just for a hopper but for everyday low rider too, but thats just me, everyone has there own taste.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, 14s, are better for hopping.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2005, 06:29 PM~3882358
> *Tire size does matter to me, Its rim size that doesnt. Me I prefer 14s, not just for a hopper but for everyday low rider too, but thats just me, everyone has there own taste.  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, we know you love the 14s. :biggrin:  Everyone has their own things.  

Good luck to Chicago and your quest!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Sep 25 2005, 05:33 PM~3882370
> *Yeah, 14s, are better for hopping.
> *


Thats not what Im saying, , Im saying that I like the way 14s look over 13s, always have ,even before I started hopping. Ya they are better for hopping , im not saying that either, Its kinda like Im not going to paint my car titty pink with blue poka dots or take off my bummpers off just cause everyone else is. Even if you got everyone to play the game the same way , no matter what, someone is allways going to have something to say ! Just like the peps that always get robed on the stick, even if they had a digital stick thell sware theres somthing wrong with it or they can set to do what they want. Thats just how this game works.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2005, 06:05 PM~3882487
> *Thats not what Im saying,  , Im saying that I like the way 14s look over 13s, always have ,even before I started hopping. Ya they are better for hopping , im not saying that either, Its kinda like Im not going to paint my car titty pink with blue poka dots or take off my bummpers off just cause everyone else is. Even if you got everyone to play the game the same way , no matter what,  someone is allways going to have something to say ! Just like the peps that always get robed on the stick, even if they had a digital stick thell sware theres somthing wrong with it or they can set to do what they want. Thats just how this game works.
> *


No I not saying you said it, that's my opinion.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 25 2005, 05:44 PM~3882109
> *yeah it was the monster garage theme which was meant  to be a joke..and it isn't rules to suit some one else...it is a group of people  forming guide lines to preserve
> the standards in which the group would like to up hold. it is by the people for the people.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

TT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 25 2005, 10:28 PM~3882042
> *the car must be a complete car no bumper covers but actually have bumper in its place where they belong
> *


Thats what i'm saying nim shit instead of a bumper cover(appearing to be stock)Shit make them have a real bumper like your ride.Like i said it don't really matter to me just let the rules be known before hand.And have a class for cars with only bumper covers too.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2005, 10:36 PM~3883693
> *Thats what i'm saying nim shit instead of a bumper cover(appearing to be stock)Shit make them have a real bumper like your ride.Like i said it don't really matter to me just let the rules be known before hand.And have a class for cars with only bumper covers too.
> *


  we will talk about it at the meeting.I hope this is a positive thing.we are already getting bad feed back from other asosiations out here but we will see it will prevail


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

noone will ever be happy someone will still find a way to talk shit or bitch just about anything even if its good or bad there NOT gonna be happy so i say do what you have to do and who cares if people are upset oh well its your thing not theres and if they dont like what you are doing dont be in it simple as that!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 26 2005, 06:57 AM~3885046
> *  we will talk about it at the meeting.I hope this is a positive thing.we are already getting bad feed back from other asosiations out here but we will see it will prevail
> *


*Can't realy let that get in the way homie........
check out the front page on our website .... we went ahead and did our thang regardless!  *


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 26 2005, 07:57 AM~3885046
> *  we are already getting bad feed back from other associations out here but we will see it will prevail
> *


Boy what associations would that be .... LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

oh yea I forgot there is only one huh LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 26 2005, 03:18 PM~3887543
> *oh yea I forgot there is only one huh LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Sep 26 2005, 03:21 PM~3887559
> *funny how they think if has to do with lowriding and chicago they get to call the shots.............  :uh:
> *


you know me homie I say to each his own.it has nothing to do with what they are doing though.but it will all be settled it probably was just a misunderstanding.its all good though


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 26 2005, 02:31 PM~3887637
> *you know me homie I say to each his own.it has nothing to do with what they are doing though.but it will all be settled it probably was just a misunderstanding.its all good though
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 26 2005, 03:31 PM~3887637
> *you know me homie I say to each his own.it has nothing to do with what they are doing though.but it will all be settled it probably was just a misunderstanding.its all good though
> *


Thats cool bro , TO EACH HIS OWN .....  Were all fucking RYDERS in the end anyways......


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Sep 26 2005, 03:35 PM~3887659
> *Thats cool bro , TO EACH HIS OWN .....   Were all fucking RYDERS in the end anyways......
> *


 :biggrin: thats the truth


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 26 2005, 06:57 AM~3885046
> *  we will talk about it at the meeting.I hope this is a positive thing.we are already getting bad feed back from other asosiations out here but we will see it will prevail
> *


Im just taking a guess here but if its CLC that your talking about, I dont see what the problem would be, THIS ISNT SOME KIND OF TAKE OVER OR SOMTHING LIKE THAT,me and some other people were told last year that they didnt want anything to do with the hop rules, that the hoppers should work that out, and the hoppers tryed to do that but never finished, so that is why im trying to do this again, If it works cool, If it dont at least I tryed, I asked Gator If he would tell the clubs that have hoppers at CLC metting if they were interested in putting in there input on this hopping thing to give me a call and he said he did and there were some interested people and they will be at the first metting, As bad feed back goes, when I talked to Gator last night he didnt say anything about that. So I dont know if there was or wasnt, If there was maybe peps are taking this the wrong way. This is for the interested hoppers of the Chicago area, so all hoppers can agree on what goes on at a hop, and its open for any car club or association to use if they like. And If you think about It If your a car club having a hop at your show, it might be good to use the guidelines these hoppers come up with , because its always the same peps hopping, and if theye set the guidlines there should be no bitchin about anything. witch is a possitive thing for lowriders. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

The first meeting will be this Sat. Oct. 1st at my shop ( address below) Please only bring the people that have hoppers from your club, And again please be sober. Thanks for your interest in this, I hope we can get this going.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2005, 12:21 PM~3894151
> *The first meeting will be this Sat. Oct. 1st at my shop ( address below) Please only bring the people that have hoppers from your club, And again please be sober. Thanks  for your interest in this, I hope we can get this going.
> *


what time?I tried calling you yesterday.I was going to go to a show in indy but I guess I can't go.see everyone there


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh shit I forgot to put that in,....12:00 noon


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

You homies call up any other shops like Memo from DAMAGE or Mike from High Class Hydraulics ???


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 27 2005, 02:36 PM~3895286
> *You homies call up any other shops like Memo from DAMAGE or Mike from High Class Hydraulics ???
> *


sorry but fuck MEMO and I don't know who high class is but yes there will be other shops there


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 27 2005, 01:40 PM~3895311
> *sorry but fuck MEMO and I don't know who high class is but yes there will be other shops there
> *


Yeah that's cool High Class Hydraulics he's outta Wisconsin
I know you homies said you were gonna include Wisconsin in on this also.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 27 2005, 02:41 PM~3895323
> *Yeah that's cool High Class Hydraulics he's outta Wisconsin
> I know you homies said you were gonna include Wisconsin in on this also.
> *


I don't have there # but they are more then welcome to come


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

I know I cant be there but I back this association 100%. I have been part of the chicago hopping scene for over 13 years, so even though I dont live there anymore, I still consider myself one of yall, so if you need any input hit me up, some of you have my number.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 28 2005, 08:03 PM~3905156
> *I know I cant be there but I back this association 100%. I have been part of the chicago hopping scene for over 13 years, so even though I dont live there anymore, I still consider myself one of yall, so if you need any input hit me up, some of you have my number.
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 28 2005, 07:03 PM~3905156
> *I know I cant be there but I back this association 100%. I have been part of the chicago hopping scene for over 13 years, so even though I dont live there anymore, I still consider myself one of yall, so if you need any input hit me up, some of you have my number.
> *


  Los homies de Chicago got your back to homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

see you all up there .....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Sep 30 2005, 09:03 AM~3915079
> *see you all up there .....
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

meeting is in threes hours see you all there  

remember to bring your suggestion on a peice of paper


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

so wats da deal, wat went on?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

can the rest of the midwest get an update?


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

WE DO HOPPER'S


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 1 2005, 08:35 PM~3924361
> *WE DO HOPPER'S
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that came to the first meeting today, I think it went great, everyone was cool,and let pepstalk and didnt interrupt while they were talkin, I still think street and modified shoude be one class, but alot of peps said no, so we went with what seemed to be far for everyone thats what we did and everyone agreed so thats what we have so far, Thanks again and great turn out, if we can getas many hoppers at the shows that came today it would be a great show :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2005, 07:07 PM~3924757
> *Thanks to everyone that came to the first meeting today, I think it went great, everyone was cool,and let pepstalk and didnt interrupt while they were talkin, I still think street and modified shoude be one class, but alot of peps said no, so we went with what  seemed to be far for everyone thats what we did and everyone  agreed so thats what we have so far, Thanks again and great turn out, if we can getas many hoppers at the shows that came today it would be a great show :biggrin:
> *


man i wish i couldve went i had an idea for a bike hopping class but i figured i get laughed at.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 1 2005, 08:12 PM~3924772
> *man i wish i couldve went i had an idea for a bike hopping class but i figured i get laughed at.
> *


we take all hoppin seious ...just cause you hop a bike dont mean your not a hopper , we all started somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2005, 07:16 PM~3924783
> *we take all hoppin seious ...just cause you hop a bike dont mean your not a hopper , we all started somewhere :biggrin:
> *


true im not financially ready for a car yet once i achieve the fabrication and paint skills out of bicycles ill make my move to cars till then ima bounce till the fenders scrape


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

here it is


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

I was going to post up the shit we came up with today but when it comes to computers im as dumb as a bag of rocks,i tryed 3 times already and it aint workin. but I can build a car for ya!!! HELP!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

oh shit that last one worked , what ever i did, so there it is.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey hollywood, I got a ? What if you have a car that does stick and the rear lock up does change? Shouldn't that also be for the outlaw catorgories. Maybe someone has those mods. done to there car, so what happens then. I am sure someone will come out next year with a hopper of that sort. Much props to and every one who participated in this. Hope it works out :thumbsup:


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

hoppers


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

we do how much you want to hit


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 2 2005, 07:22 AM~3926502
> *we do how much you want to hit
> *


stop advertising everywhere


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 2 2005, 09:08 AM~3926750
> *stop advertising everywhere
> *


I second that. :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

what if your frame lays between 25 and 35 inches?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

35 inches and down is street and 35 1/8th of an inch and up is modified .
modified must lay down to 25 inches to the graound to the frame.
is how i took that.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 2 2005, 07:22 AM~3926502
> *we do how much you want to hit
> *



did you see the rules......Car can NOT STICK in the air.....MUST have front and rear bumper.......and NO double switching :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 2 2005, 12:39 PM~3927068
> *35 inches and down is street and 35 1/8th of an inch and up is modified .
> modified must lay down to 25 inches to the graound to the frame.
> is how i took that.
> *


got ya! thanks


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLYER_@Oct 1 2005, 09:44 PM~3924921
> *"CANT STICK IN THE AIR"
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2005, 10:32 AM~3931668
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:   "CANT STICK IN THE AIR"
> 
> 
> *


is it really the most [email protected]!&#?
i think everyone new that was coming,but in the rules it looks as iff modifieds class is both trucks and cars ....i woulda liked to seen the trucks have to hop trucks.
nim's lac,or pinky vs the psycos or luckys truck?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

trucks will not be hopping against cars .trucks will be in there own class


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Oct 1 2005, 10:01 PM~3925207
> *Hey hollywood, I got a ? What if you have a car that does stick and the rear lock up does change? Shouldn't that also be for the outlaw catorgories. Maybe someone has those mods. done to there car, so what happens then. I am sure someone will come out next year with a hopper of that sort. Much props to and every one who participated in this. Hope it works out :thumbsup:
> *


Im glad you brought that up cause I didnt put that on the sheet I posted, but yes it would be in OUTLAW because the lockup most likley will be more then 35". As for the rest Ill just try to post the revized guideline sheet with that info at the bottom.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Here it is ,


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 2 2005, 10:39 AM~3927068
> *35 inches and down is street and 35 1/8th of an inch and up is modified .
> modified must lay down to 25 inches to the graound to the frame.
> is how i took that.
> *


Thats pretty much it but its more like 35" or more is modified, and anything below 35 is street. Me personaly Id like to come up with somthing better then that to divide the 2 classes, but thats all we came up with so far. It could change.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 3 2005, 02:30 PM~3933675
> *is it  really the most [email protected]!&#?
> i think everyone new that was coming,but in the rules it looks as iff modifieds  class is both trucks and cars ....i woulda liked to seen the trucks have to hop trucks.
> nim's lac,or pinky vs the psycos  or luckys truck?
> *


Modified single and double is for cars only, I guess I should put that in there so theres no misunderstanding. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MICHIGAN_@Oct 2 2005, 06:22 AM~3926502
> *we do how much you want to hit
> *


Ok cool we would like you to come out and do around 10 o15" :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm not from chi-town so i don't want to say anything about what they came up with,but i will say this it's funny how when our monte hopped and stock last year in chi-town everyone there was all loving it and wanting to hit the switch but now everyone hates it.Could it be because no one could beat it all last year.Now listen to me i do think a car that go's up and down is harder so they should be in a different class but not to have a class at all thats just plain bull.And before everyone starts talkin shit we don't even have a car that sticks anymore,shawn is redoing the monte this winter so it's not because of that,i'm just keeping it real plus the tire size is to big real hoppers hopp on 175 70 14's or on 155 80 13's so thats not fair for them to go agaist bigger tires just my thoughts.But good luck with this hope it works out.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey bob, as far as the car/truck getting stuck and you measure from the highest hop before the actual hop that it get's stuck, I personally don't think that it's fair. A hop is decided on who get's up the highest in each class, now single and double have certain requirements for the back lock up but, as far as radical goes, there are no rules, anything goes. So if you have a person who has a radical and it's doing 82'' and it doesn't stick and another person who has a radical and hit's 104'' and stick's how come the person that doesn't stick win's when in turn his car wasn't the highest. Like I said a hop is determain by who the highest is. I think that we are getting a little carried away with all of these rules. We are street hopping first of all and as far as I know street is exactly what it is street. We are begining to sound sort of like the LRM. Now, it doesn't matter if who evers car is a clean hopper or not, people want to see height, not prettiness, that's what show is for. Yes, I commend every one who build's clean hoppers but, I think it should be about hopping. All of that no bumpers and paint not good and etc. so what, no matter what it is still a hopper, clean or not. So in my own opinion, let's stick to same routine that we have been doing. Now, just in case for those of you's who read's this and think that I was one of the one's complaining, I only made a complaint about cars hopping against trucks, thats it. Great idea bob but, some people might think that all of these rules are over doing it and not participate in our events. Each year we want to draw bigger crowd's especially in the pit and I think that this just might detour some people. Just my opinion, respect it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Oct 5 2005, 12:32 PM~3946939
> *Hey bob, as far as the car/truck getting stuck and you measure from the highest hop before the actual hop that it get's stuck, I personally don't think that it's fair. A hop is decided on who get's up the highest in each class, now single and double have certain requirements for the back lock up but, as far as radical goes, there are no rules, anything goes. So if you have a person who has a radical and it's doing 82'' and it doesn't stick and another person who has a radical and hit's 104'' and stick's how come the person that doesn't stick win's when in turn his car wasn't the highest. Like I said a hop is determain by who the highest is. I think that we are getting a little carried away with all of these rules. We are street hopping first of all and as far as I know street is exactly what it is street. We are begining to sound sort of like the LRM. Now, it doesn't matter if who evers car is a clean hopper or not, people want to see height, not prettiness, that's what show is for. Yes, I commend every one who build's clean hoppers but, I think it should be about hopping. All of that no bumpers and paint not good and etc. so what, no matter what it is still a hopper, clean or not. So in my own opinion, let's stick to same routine that we have been doing. Now, just in case for those of you's who read's this and think that I was one of the one's complaining, I only made a complaint about cars hopping against trucks, thats it. Great idea bob but, some people might think that all of these rules are over doing it and not participate in our events. Each year we want to draw bigger crowd's especially in the pit and I think that this just might detour some people. Just my opinion, respect it.
> *


Thats alot of info, you should have came to the meeting. Anyway there was 30 or so peeps here and thats what they all agreed on. And besides these guide lines may never get used, Its up to the peeps having the show if they want to use them. As far as radical goes, I never heard "anything goes" And as far as the rules being over doing it , there so simple no one even has to inspect any cars.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Here is the thing......when it comes to "stuck" inches....its basically not "hopping" anymore. At a certain point weight is completely counter balancing the front end of the car/truck. So if someone loads their vehicle full of weight and only has to make the car bounce to 40-50"s and then the weight takes over.....thats not impressive to people that know what it takes to get real inches. 

I'm not here to argue the whole philosophy of lowriders versus hoppers (nor do I want to) but logically hopping is the act of jumping up and falling back down...not jumping up and not coming back down. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Oct 5 2005, 12:32 PM~3946939
> *Hey bob, as far as the car/truck getting stuck and you measure from the highest hop before the actual hop that it get's stuck, I personally don't think that it's fair. A hop is decided on who get's up the highest in each class, now single and double have certain requirements for the back lock up but, as far as radical goes, there are no rules, anything goes. So if you have a person who has a radical and it's doing 82'' and it doesn't stick and another person who has a radical and hit's 104'' and stick's how come the person that doesn't stick win's when in turn his car wasn't the highest. Like I said a hop is determain by who the highest is. I think that we are getting a little carried away with all of these rules. We are street hopping first of all and as far as I know street is exactly what it is street. We are begining to sound sort of like the LRM. Now, it doesn't matter if who evers car is a clean hopper or not, people want to see height, not prettiness, that's what show is for. Yes, I commend every one who build's clean hoppers but, I think it should be about hopping. All of that no bumpers and paint not good and etc. so what, no matter what it is still a hopper, clean or not. So in my own opinion, let's stick to same routine that we have been doing. Now, just in case for those of you's who read's this and think that I was one of the one's complaining, I only made a complaint about cars hopping against trucks, thats it. Great idea bob but, some people might think that all of these rules are over doing it and not participate in our events. Each year we want to draw bigger crowd's especially in the pit and I think that this just might detour some people. Just my opinion, respect it.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I think you should have some sort of battery limit because you could be street with 20 batteries and kill the bumper when everyone else is 8 or 10 batteries, this is a big loophole that someone will use. If you have all that weight is it really hopping? There isn't a car made in my OPINION that needs more than 14 batteries to HOP, nothing against you Nim just want EVERYONE on the same page. And for once I agree with Suburbin Swingin that the tire limit SHOULD be 175/70/14 or 155/80/13. Hope EVERYONE that hops can come to an agreement on the rules so it is fair for everyone. These are what I think need some addressing and if you agree cool, and if you don't no big deal. JAMIE


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

HOP IT


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

nothin against you Jamie, IM GOIN TO SAY THIS ONE MORE TIME, NIM'S CADDY IS A DOUBLE PUMP WITH 14 BATTS. it was changed a while ago. OK thats the last time i say it. as far as the rules we (the Big 'M') are still gonna do our own thang!! We build them for ourselves not for anyone else.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 5 2005, 09:30 PM~3950688
> *nothin against you Jamie, IM GOIN TO SAY THIS ONE MORE TIME, NIM'S CADDY IS A DOUBLE PUMP WITH 14 BATTS. it was changed a while ago. OK thats the last time i say it. as far as the rules we (the Big 'M') are still gonna do our own thang!! We build them for ourselves not for anyone else.
> *


Post a pic of it and there won't be nothing to talk about. :biggrin: I heard all 16 are still in there with all 6 pumps, all you have to do is post a pic, remember I saw it with all 16 and 6.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

yea homie you seen it when if first came out here a couple years ago and it never worked so we changed it. and we wont show the trunk in it to anyone either, so believe me or not it dont matter to us. :biggrin: we know how much people wanna see the trunk and suspension, you should've seen how it looked at the council picnic, you would swear a celebrity showed up..lolololol..... :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 5 2005, 09:37 PM~3950753
> *yea homie you seen it when if first came out here a couple years ago. and we wont show the trunk in it to anyone either, so believe me or not it dont matter to us.  :biggrin:  we know how much people wanna see the trunk and suspension, you should've seen how it looked at the council picnic, you would swear a celebrity showed up..lolololol..... :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


What is there to hide, ain't nobody going to look at a trunk and learn how to make a car hop. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

just knowledge, knowledge is a very valuable thing my son. :cheesy: :cheesy: you should know, you have a good amount of it.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

YEA WHAT SILVER SAID :biggrin: I SAY TO EACH HIS OWN MAN


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2005, 02:22 PM~3947761
> *Thats alot of info, you should have came to the meeting.  Anyway there was 30 or so peeps here and thats what they all agreed on.  And  besides these guide lines may never get used, Its up to the peeps having the show if they want to use them. As far as radical goes, I never heard "anything goes" And as far as the rules being over doing it ,  there so simple no one even has to inspect any cars.
> *


My apologies for not making the meeting, had to work. As far as never hearing the phrase anything goes as far as radical's are concern, I've been to alot of competions also, have read up on it. Not saying your wrong, that's the impression that I have come to realize. especially, after seeing what mando from hi-low did with his regal, you have to understand where I'm coming from. Like I said bro, it was my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2005, 03:41 PM~3947931
> *Here is the thing......when it comes to "stuck" inches....its basically not "hopping" anymore.   At a certain point weight is completely counter balancing the front end of the car/truck.  So if someone loads their vehicle full of weight and only has to make the car bounce to 40-50"s and then the weight takes over.....thats not impressive to people that know what it takes to get real inches.
> 
> I'm not here to argue the whole philosophy of lowriders versus hoppers (nor do I want to) but logically hopping is the act of jumping up and falling back down...not jumping up and not coming back down.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats why they made the rules like that everyone was in agreement that once a car or truck sticks it is no longer hopping ....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Oct 5 2005, 11:19 PM~3951481
> *My apologies for not making the meeting, had to work. As far as never hearing the phrase anything goes as far as radical's are concern, I've been to alot of competions also, have read up on it. Not saying your wrong, that's the impression that I have come to realize. especially, after seeing what mando from hi-low did with his regal, you have to understand where I'm coming from. Like I said bro, it was my opinion.
> *


I appreciate your opinion BIG E and eveyone else that has put there opinion on here, beleave me alot of the stuff you guys r saying is true, but for right now we are glad to just get somthing that everyone agreed on, and im sure it will change later, The hole idea here was to just get it started and make it as simple as possible. And as far as Mondo's car, he build that thing to make a point, and that point was to show how easy it is to make a car stick and if everyone keeps stickin where this hopping could end up. Pretty much not hopping anymore.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2005, 06:23 PM~3956353
> *I appreciate your opinion BIG E and eveyone else that has put there opinion on here, beleave me alot of the stuff you guys r saying is true, but for right now we are glad to just get somthing that everyone agreed on, and im sure it will change later, The hole idea here was to just get it started and make it as simple as possible. And as far as Mondo's car, he build that thing to make a point, and that point was to show how easy it is to make a car stick and if everyone keeps stickin where this hopping could end up. Pretty much not hopping anymore.
> *


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Are these guidelines working for everyone thus far?

Any amendments gonna be made? If so, what?

Comments/suggestions/input, anyone??

:uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

they prety much set a guide line.they were amended at the masters but realy we have to have another meeting on this to see how everyone feels about it for those that will use them.I don't think we will be using them for our event only because we just nose them up for braging rights.but they are good guidlines for someone that wants some kind of rules that they can go by


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 24 2005, 08:46 PM~4061975
> *they prety much set a guide line.they were amended at the masters but realy we have to have another meeting on this to see how everyone feels about it for those that will use them.I don't think we will be using them for our event only because we just nose them up for braging rights.but they are good guidlines for someone that wants some kind of rules that they can go by
> *


I'm with that fuck rules all they are for is people that are loseing.And then want to cry your tires,your motor,your stuck,hit your own switch,your not as clean wa wa wa just quit crying if you lose and you don't need any rules.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

They are good guide line's but, when it come's down to using them properly, there not! I also agree that every one forget the rule's and nose up. If you guy's want to be measured by inches, than I know that someone will bring a measuring stick. Everyone know's what catagory that their hopper belong's in so in my opinion, let's do it like that. doubles v. doubles, singles v. singles, radicals v. radicals, cars v. cars and trucks v. trucks. Let's have more fun and action than controversy! 06' will be good if we all get on one acord.


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

WHAT'S UP WITH THE NEXT MEETING? SNOW IS ALMOST GONE. :biggrin:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

FUCK RULES :twak:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Mar 9 2006, 05:21 PM~5011597
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE NEXT MEETING? SNOW IS ALMOST GONE. :biggrin:
> *


for rreal we need to all get together again and chill


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

rules rule!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Mar 9 2006, 05:21 PM~5011597
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE NEXT MEETING? SNOW IS ALMOST GONE. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

what happen to this ???????????
lets start it up its that time of year alot of new cars coming out :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

hi bob and nim


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I THINK WE SHOULD HAVE ANOTHER MEETING JUST BECAUSE IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST MEETINGS AND FUNEST MEETING I EVER ATTENDED AND ALSO TO SEE WHO IS HOPPING THIS YEAR.SO LET SEE IF BOB WILL LEND US HIS SHOP FOR THE SECOND ANUAL HOPPER MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: whats up bob what ya say


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Apr 7 2007, 06:58 PM~7639902
> *what happen to this ???????????
> lets start it up its that time of year alot of new cars coming out  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


WE WILL GET THIS GOING AGAIN, IVE JUST BEEN REAL BUSY AND HAVNT HAD TIME TO THINK OF SOMETHING THAT MIGHT BE GOOD FOR EVERY ONE, BECAUSE I STILL DONT LIKE THE RULES WE CAME UP WITH LAST TIME . MOST OF IT I LIKE BUT SOME THINGS NEED TO B CHANGED. AND ALSO I AM FOR THE FUCK THE RULES THING AND JUST NOSE UP BUT IF THERE IS PRIZE MONEY BEING PUT OUT BY A CLUB OR SPONSER SOME PEPS GET BENT WHEN THEY LOSE START SAYING SHIT LIKE "THAT SINGLE PUMP HAS MORE THEN ONE PUMP TO THE NOSE! ECT. AND THEN IT FALLS BACK ON THE CLUB AND SPONSERS, AND THERE CALLED THE ASSHOLE. FOR RIGHT NOW IM THINKIN IF THERES A PRIZE WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND COME UP WITH SOMTHING WE ALL AGREE ON, (WE HAVE A GOOD START SO FAR) AND THAT MEANS NOT CHANGING YOUR MIND WHEN IT LOOKS LIKE YOU MIGHT LOOSE. AND AS FAR AS A SHOW WITH A PRIZE IF THERES GUYS THAT WANT TO NOSE UP, THATS COOL IT JUST DONT COUNT FOR THE PRIZE, MAKE YOUR SIDE BETS , AND WHY NOT ENTER WITH THE HOP WITH THE RULES AND NOSE UP AFTER. JUST MY THOUGHTS FOR NOW.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

WAZ UP YALL :biggrin:


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2007, 07:32 PM~7640202
> *WE WILL GET THIS GOING AGAIN, IVE JUST BEEN REAL BUSY AND HAVNT HAD TIME TO THINK OF SOMETHING THAT MIGHT BE GOOD FOR EVERY ONE, BECAUSE I STILL DONT LIKE THE RULES WE CAME UP WITH LAST TIME .  MOST OF IT I LIKE BUT SOME THINGS NEED TO B CHANGED.  AND ALSO I AM FOR THE FUCK THE RULES THING AND JUST NOSE UP BUT IF THERE IS PRIZE MONEY BEING PUT OUT BY A CLUB OR SPONSER SOME PEPS GET BENT WHEN THEY LOSE START SAYING SHIT LIKE "THAT SINGLE PUMP HAS MORE THEN ONE PUMP TO THE NOSE! ECT. AND THEN IT FALLS BACK ON THE CLUB AND SPONSERS, AND THERE CALLED THE ASSHOLE.  FOR RIGHT NOW IM THINKIN IF THERES A PRIZE  WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND COME UP WITH SOMTHING WE ALL AGREE ON, (WE HAVE A GOOD START SO FAR) AND THAT MEANS NOT CHANGING YOUR MIND WHEN IT LOOKS LIKE YOU MIGHT LOOSE.  AND AS FAR AS A SHOW WITH A PRIZE IF THERES GUYS THAT WANT TO NOSE UP,  THATS COOL IT JUST DONT COUNT FOR THE PRIZE, MAKE YOUR SIDE BETS , AND WHY NOT ENTER WITH THE HOP WITH THE RULES AND NOSE UP AFTER.  JUST MY THOUGHTS FOR NOW.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

look out nene watching :wave:
compton coming to the chi again?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2007, 08:32 PM~7640202
> *WE WILL GET THIS GOING AGAIN, IVE JUST BEEN REAL BUSY AND HAVNT HAD TIME TO THINK OF SOMETHING THAT MIGHT BE GOOD FOR EVERY ONE, BECAUSE I STILL DONT LIKE THE RULES WE CAME UP WITH LAST TIME .  MOST OF IT I LIKE BUT SOME THINGS NEED TO B CHANGED.  AND ALSO I AM FOR THE FUCK THE RULES THING AND JUST NOSE UP BUT IF THERE IS PRIZE MONEY BEING PUT OUT BY A CLUB OR SPONSER SOME PEPS GET BENT WHEN THEY LOSE START SAYING SHIT LIKE "THAT SINGLE PUMP HAS MORE THEN ONE PUMP TO THE NOSE! ECT. AND THEN IT FALLS BACK ON THE CLUB AND SPONSERS, AND THERE CALLED THE ASSHOLE.  FOR RIGHT NOW IM THINKIN IF THERES A PRIZE  WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND COME UP WITH SOMTHING WE ALL AGREE ON, (WE HAVE A GOOD START SO FAR) AND THAT MEANS NOT CHANGING YOUR MIND WHEN IT LOOKS LIKE YOU MIGHT LOOSE.  AND AS FAR AS A SHOW WITH A PRIZE IF THERES GUYS THAT WANT TO NOSE UP,  THATS COOL IT JUST DONT COUNT FOR THE PRIZE, MAKE YOUR SIDE BETS , AND WHY NOT ENTER WITH THE HOP WITH THE RULES AND NOSE UP AFTER.  JUST MY THOUGHTS FOR NOW.
> *


I TOTALY AGREE FOR EXAMPLE MASTERS OF THE STREET IT WAS SUPOSED TO BE SINGLE THEN DOUBLE.AND THEN THEY SWITCHED IT WE BOTH BROKE DOWN AND WE BOTH HELP EACHOTHER OUT.BUT I WAS CONFUSED ASS HELL ALOSO.I PAID OUT FOR THE DANCER AND I AM STILL WAITING TO GET COMPSEATED FOR IT GEORGE GAVE ME MOST OF IT BUT THERE IS STILL A BAL.PLUS THE VIDEOS.SO HOLLY WOOD I HEAR YOU THATS WHY I SAID WE HAD A GOOD MEETING AND WE HAVE TO DO THIS AGAIN.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

LETS SEE WHATS NEW. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

:dunno: no news yet bob or what


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Pretty soon guys , probley in May . Sorry for the delay, but Im busyer then a cat coverin shit, I want to have some ideas to bring to the table and not try to think of things at the meeting. I already have one but its the same one from the last meeting. But I will be bringing it up again at the next meeting. Ill get back with yall soon and see when we can do this.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up bob? how are things?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 25 2007, 08:06 PM~7774119
> *whats up bob? how are things?
> *


Things r great Jimmy! hows it on your end?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WE'LL POST THE DATE SOON

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 29 2008, 06:48 PM~9815198
> *WE'LL POST THE DATE SOON
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

HOWS FEB 9TH FOR EVERYONE FOR THE MEETING? ANYONEONE FROM THE MIDWEST GOT IDEAS THRO THEM IN IF YOU WANT. JUST LIKE WE WERE TALKING BEFORE IT WOULD BE COOL TO MAKE THIS A MID WEST THING! AND THEN CHANGE THE NAME TO MIDWEST HOPPERS ASSOCIATION. AND WHO KNOWS IT MIGHT CATCH ON OTHER PLACES TOO.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:40 PM~9825080
> *HOWS FEB 9TH FOR EVERYONE FOR THE MEETING?  ANYONEONE FROM THE MIDWEST GOT IDEAS THRO THEM IN IF YOU WANT. JUST LIKE WE WERE TALKING BEFORE IT WOULD BE COOL TO MAKE THIS A MID WEST THING! AND THEN CHANGE THE NAME TO MIDWEST HOPPERS ASSOCIATION. AND WHO KNOWS IT MIGHT CATCH ON OTHER PLACES TOO.
> *


any requirements besides having a hopper.... i may be interested..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

i miss my hopper.but got other things to do for now.maybe next year i will have one.hey does it need chrome or just clean street hopper?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jan 30 2008, 06:42 PM~9825092
> *any requirements besides having a hopper.... i may be interested..
> *


A NICE SHIRT AND TIE WOULD BE NICE. J.K. NO REQUIRERMENTS JUST KNOW SOMTHING ABOUT HOPPING , YOU DONT EVEN HAVE TO HAVE A HOPPER . JUST KNOW THINGS ABOUT HOPPING.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYBODY WITH INTEREST IN HOPPING SHOULD ATTEND THE MEETING :biggrin: :biggrin:   

BRING UP ANY IDEAS THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE AS A RULE FOR HOPPING
OR HOW YOU WILL LIKE TO SEE IT GOING DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 30 2008, 07:41 PM~9825792
> *ANYBODY WITH INTEREST IN HOPPING SHOULD ATTEND THE MEETING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> BRING UP ANY IDEAS THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE AS A RULE FOR HOPPING
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 30 2008, 06:41 PM~9825792
> *ANYBODY WITH INTEREST IN HOPPING SHOULD ATTEND THE MEETING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> BRING UP ANY IDEAS THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE AS A RULE FOR HOPPING
> ...



:biggrin: I AGREE !!


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 08:01 PM~9825278
> *A NICE SHIRT AND TIE WOULD BE NICE.  J.K.    NO REQUIRERMENTS JUST KNOW SOMTHING ABOUT HOPPING , YOU DONT EVEN HAVE TO HAVE A HOPPER . JUST KNOW THINGS ABOUT HOPPING.
> *


cool.. let me know the date..ill try to make it..


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jan 31 2008, 02:39 PM~9832699
> *cool.. let me know the date..ill try to make it..
> *


feb09


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 31 2008, 04:57 PM~9833664
> *feb09
> *


where???????????


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi-nrg_@Jan 31 2008, 05:41 PM~9834051
> *where???????????
> *



NORTHLAKE,ILL


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Is this for sure?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 2 2008, 11:53 PM~9852634
> *Is this for sure?
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## SPOOKY81 (Feb 3, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Is noon on sat the 9th cool with everyone?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2008, 05:57 PM~9856460
> *Is noon on sat the 9th cool with everyone?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh ya I guess will meet at my shop. address below. So thats feb 9 sat. at noon at my shop. oh and the no beer thing was only for that first meeting, so If yall want, drink on.. Dont come all fucked up tho. We"d like to be able to understand you when you talk: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGULATOR (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

That was a cool meeting Bobby. Hopefully the competition is good. Cant wait till the summer.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@Feb 11 2008, 06:44 PM~9918845
> *That was a cool meeting Bobby.  Hopefully the competition is good. Cant wait till the summer.
> *


x2


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

so whats going to be difrent from last year?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: waiting on Bob to post the rules that were talked about saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 14 2008, 09:48 AM~9940911
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin: waiting on Bob to post the rules that were talked about saturday :biggrin:
> *


How did the meeting go?


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2008, 01:06 PM~9924282
> *so whats going to be difrent from last year?
> *


Just a few changes made. There might be somthing you will like in the new stuff :biggrin: I havnt had time to type up the new shit , but may be tomorrow. Soon as I get it down Ill post it.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

!!!HERE ARE THE RULES FOR THE 2008 MAJESTIC PICNIC HOP!!!!

THERE WILL BE FOUR DIFFRENT CATAGORIES IN THE HOP:

SINGLE PUMP STREET= 35 INCH LOCK UP , STOCK MOUNTED REAR CONTROL ARMS AND SHOCKS, MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR WITH BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!, PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!! NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS

DOUBLE PUMP STREET= 42 INCH LOCK UP WITH SHOCKS AND WITH CONTROL ARMS IN THE ORIGINAL LOCATION AND MUST BE COMPLETE CAR WITH FRONT CLIP AND BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!! NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!!!!

SINGLE RADICAL ( FOR THE HEAVY ONES)= AS YOU KNOW IT MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR!!! MUST HAVE FRONT CLIP WITH BUMPER AS WELL AS REAR BUMPER!!! NO GETTING STUCK IF YOU DO YOU GET DISQUALIFIED NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS!!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!!!

RADICAL DOUBLE ( FOR THE REAL HEAVY ONES) = NO DOUBLE SWITCHES, NO GETTING STUCK IF YOU GET STUCK YOU GET DISQUALIFIED!!!! AND NO MINI OR FULL SIZE TRUCKS!!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR KING OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2005, 08:44 PM~3924921
> *I was going to post up the shit we came up with today but when it comes to computers im as dumb as a bag of rocks,i tryed 3 times already and it aint workin.  but I can build a car for ya!!! HELP!!!!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1128220773.jpg


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

HEES WHAT WE CAME UP WITH THIS TIME ....AND THERE IS MORE TO COME.. GIVE ME A SEC. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

IN ADDITION TO THIS WE ARE TALKING ABOUT HAVING SOME KIND OF A HOP OFF AT THE END OF THE YEAR. IT WOULD BE AN ELIMINATION HOP KINDA LIKE IN DRAG RACING, WE WOULD TAKE ALL THE CARS AND MATCH THEM UP AS EVEN AS POSSIBLE FOR NOSING UP AND AS ONE WOULD GET ELIMINATED HE WOULD MOVE TO THE NEXT ROUND, AND THIS WOULD KEEP GOING UNTILL THERE WAS ONLY 2 LEFT, AND THE WINNER OF THE LAST 2 CARS WILL BE HOP CHAMP FOR THE YEAR. EVEN A GUY ONY HITTING 20 INCH CAN WIN THIS. YOU WOULD ONLY HAVE AN HOUR IN BETWEEN ROUNDS TO GET YOUR CAR READY FOR THE NEXT ROUND. WE ALSO TALKED ABOUT HAVING A BELT OR SOMTHING FOR THE PRIZE AND MAYBE CASH IF WE CAN GET SPONSERS IT WOULD BE AN ALL DAY EVENT DEPENDING ON HOW MANY HOPPERS SHOW UP. IF THE HOLE MIDWEST LIKES THE RULES AND THIS ELIMINATION THING IT WOULD BE FOR THE MIDWEST HOPPERS, :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 17 2008, 07:02 PM~9965413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 17 2008, 05:07 PM~9965007
> *!!!HERE ARE THE RULES FOR THE 2008 MAJESTIC PICNIC HOP!!!!
> 
> THERE WILL BE FOUR DIFFRENT CATAGORIES IN THE HOP:
> ...





I LIKE THESE BETTER. GIVES EVERYONE AN EQUAL OPERTUNITY THIS WAY. THATS MY OPINION. WY DEVIATE AND MAKE IT LOPSIDED WITH CARS LOCKING UP AT 42 + GOING AGAINST A REAL STREET WITH STOCK ARMS UNALTERED. THATS MY OPINION :dunno:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Feb 19 2008, 08:56 AM~9977537
> *I LIKE THESE BETTER. GIVES EVERYONE AN EQUAL OPERTUNITY THIS WAY. THATS MY OPINION. WY DEVIATE AND MAKE IT LOPSIDED WITH CARS LOCKING UP AT 42 + GOING AGAINST A REAL STREET WITH STOCK ARMS UNALTERED. THATS MY OPINION :dunno:
> *


Ya those are cool rules. Plus look at the payouts. they have enough cash to make all thoses classes Our old rules were cool too, But we dont have enough hoppers . And The people throwing the hops normaly only paying out single and double and somtimes truck.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 17 2008, 07:07 PM~9965007
> *!!!HERE ARE THE RULES FOR THE 2008 MAJESTIC PICNIC HOP!!!!
> 
> THERE WILL BE FOUR DIFFRENT CATAGORIES IN THE HOP:
> ...


WAS THIS TALKED OVER WITH SILVER OR BIG J


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> * !!!HERE ARE THE RULES FOR THE 2008 MAJESTIC PICNIC HOP!!!!
> 
> THERE WILL BE FOUR DIFFRENT CATAGORIES IN THE HOP:
> 
> ...





> *WAS THIS TALKED OVER WITH SILVER OR BIG J*


x2


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2008, 12:30 PM~9978952
> *Ya those are cool rules.  Plus look at the payouts.  they have enough cash to make all thoses classes  Our old rules were cool too, But we dont have enough hoppers .  And The people throwing the hops normaly only paying out single and double and somtimes truck.
> *




YEAH THE PAYOUTS HAVE NEVER BEEN THAT GREAT HERE, BUT I JUST THINK WE SHOULD GIVE EVERYONE A CHANCE AT SOMETHING. THERE ARE ALOT OF HOPPERS COMING OUT THIS YEAR AND THESE RULES ARE GOING TO KEEP ALOT OF THEM FROM PARTICIPATING BECAUSE THEYRE STREET WITH STD. LOCKUP AND STOCK TRAILING ARMS. EQUAL OPERTUNITY IS WHAT I THINK WE SHOULD KEEP IT AT. AND JUST TO MAKE IT CLEAR I'M NOT SPEAKING FOR MY BENIFIT,I BUILT A RADICAL. I KNOW I'M RADICAL, I'M JUST SAYING THAT I WOULD LIKE IT FAIR SO MORE POEPLE WILL COME OUT TO PLAY AND NOT BE DISCOURAGED. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Feb 20 2008, 04:15 AM~9984916
> *YEAH THE PAYOUTS HAVE NEVER BEEN THAT GREAT HERE, BUT I JUST THINK WE SHOULD GIVE EVERYONE A CHANCE AT SOMETHING. THERE ARE ALOT OF HOPPERS COMING OUT THIS YEAR AND THESE RULES ARE GOING TO KEEP ALOT OF THEM FROM PARTICIPATING BECAUSE THEYRE STREET WITH STD. LOCKUP AND STOCK TRAILING ARMS. EQUAL OPERTUNITY IS WHAT I THINK WE SHOULD KEEP IT AT. AND JUST TO MAKE IT CLEAR I'M NOT SPEAKING FOR MY BENIFIT,I BUILT A RADICAL. I KNOW I'M RADICAL, I'M JUST SAYING THAT I WOULD LIKE IT FAIR SO MORE POEPLE WILL COME OUT TO PLAY AND NOT BE DISCOURAGED. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Feb 20 2008, 04:15 AM~9984916
> *YEAH THE PAYOUTS HAVE NEVER BEEN THAT GREAT HERE, BUT I JUST THINK WE SHOULD GIVE EVERYONE A CHANCE AT SOMETHING. THERE ARE ALOT OF HOPPERS COMING OUT THIS YEAR AND THESE RULES ARE GOING TO KEEP ALOT OF THEM FROM PARTICIPATING BECAUSE THEYRE STREET WITH STD. LOCKUP AND STOCK TRAILING ARMS. EQUAL OPERTUNITY IS WHAT I THINK WE SHOULD KEEP IT AT. AND JUST TO MAKE IT CLEAR I'M NOT SPEAKING FOR MY BENIFIT,I BUILT A RADICAL. I KNOW I'M RADICAL, I'M JUST SAYING THAT I WOULD LIKE IT FAIR SO MORE POEPLE WILL COME OUT TO PLAY AND NOT BE DISCOURAGED. :biggrin:
> *


I know what your saying bro, Id like to see them seperated too. The only reason I suggested this is because if you go to a hop and and they are useing our old rules and only pic single and double street, That means you couldnt hop a radical, and if they say it dosnt matter anything can hop, we are back to the rules we just made. Thing is I dont see anyone throwing a hop comming up with a pay out or trophy to cover all those classes. If they did that would be great. This is just what I suggested we should do,, Didnt mean we had to go with it. This is suppose to be what all of us think we should do. If more hoppers would have showed up at the meeting we might of came up with somthing better. I dont have a problem going with what we had before with just some small changes. But in the end ,at a hop it will probley come down to what I said above, and the guy with the stock lock up will still be discouraged. No one should ever not enter a hop because the other car locks up higher or can hit higher, Like I said before ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN, Ive seen it pleanty of times, and its even happen to me. If you guys think we should have another meeting and change this let me know, we can set it up.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 12:38 PM~9987048
> *I know what your saying bro,  Id like to see them seperated too.  The only reason I suggested this is because if you go to a hop and and they are useing our old rules and only pic single and double street, That means you couldnt  hop a radical,  and if they say it dosnt matter anything can hop, we are back to the rules we just made.  Thing is I dont see anyone throwing a hop comming up with a pay out or trophy to cover all those classes.  If they did that would be great.  This is just what I suggested we should do,, Didnt mean we had to go with it.  This is suppose to be what all of us think we should do.  If more hoppers would have showed up at the meeting we might of came up with somthing better.  I dont have a problem going with what we had before with just some small changes.  But in the end ,at a hop it will probley come down to what I said above,  and the guy with the stock lock up will still be discouraged.  No one should ever not enter a hop because the other car locks up higher or can hit higher,  Like I said before ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN,  Ive seen it pleanty of times, and its even happen to me.  If you guys think we should have another  meeting and change this let me know,  we can set it up.
> *


Question!
So if I have adjustables trailing arms or if they was dropped a few inches that would automaticly put me in single radical?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 20 2008, 02:20 PM~9987303
> *Question!
> So if I have adjustables trailing arms or if they was dropped a few inches that would automaticly put me in single radical?
> *


what i think it depends on the lock up,amount of batt.beside the rest of the rules size of tires and complete body parts. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 01:38 PM~9987048
> *I know what your saying bro,  Id like to see them seperated too.  The only reason I suggested this is because if you go to a hop and and they are useing our old rules and only pic single and double street, That means you couldnt  hop a radical,  and if they say it dosnt matter anything can hop, we are back to the rules we just made.  Thing is I dont see anyone throwing a hop comming up with a pay out or trophy to cover all those classes.  If they did that would be great.  This is just what I suggested we should do,, Didnt mean we had to go with it.  This is suppose to be what all of us think we should do.  If more hoppers would have showed up at the meeting we might of came up with somthing better.  I dont have a problem going with what we had before with just some small changes.  But in the end ,at a hop it will probley come down to what I said above,  and the guy with the stock lock up will still be discouraged.  No one should ever not enter a hop because the other car locks up higher or can hit higher,  Like I said before ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN,  Ive seen it pleanty of times, and its even happen to me.  If you guys think we should have another  meeting and change this let me know,  we can set it up.
> *


it will be best that we have another meeting,i got alot of guys asking me about the meeting.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 20 2008, 07:43 PM~9990158
> *it will be best that we have another meeting,i got alot of guys asking me about the meeting.
> *


Cool lets do it ... maybe some more hoppers will show up this time


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Hmmm, i would like it if someone could give me a call about these rules pertaining to my club's picnic?? I was not aware of these... someone has to call me ASAP


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i think those were from the majestics new years picnic


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 20 2008, 08:32 PM~9990615
> *Hmmm, i would like it if someone could give me a call about these rules pertaining to my club's picnic?? I was not aware of these... someone has to call me ASAP
> *


yes those are the rules for the new year majestic picnic LA,i just posted it as a sample or guide .
i never said it was your rules for your picnic, iguess somebody didnt read the whole thing.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:10 PM~9990425
> *Cool lets do it ...  maybe  some more hoppers will show up this time
> *


we should do it soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 21 2008, 01:22 AM~9992874
> *yes those are the rules for the new year majestic picnic LA,i just posted it as a sample or guide .
> i never said it was your rules for your picnic, iguess somebody didnt read the whole thing.
> 
> ...


I went back a couple pages and all i saw was 'Majestics 2008 picnic hop rules'.. 

oh well it happens


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 21 2008, 12:24 AM~9992886
> *we should do it soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You make the day and time for the next metting.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:40 PM~10163029
> *You make the day and time for the next metting.
> *


You still out there Joe?


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

hope sum of you guys can make it going to be nice


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 20 2008, 06:41 PM~9990136
> *what i think it depends on the lock up,amount of batt.beside the rest of the rules size of tires and complete body parts. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL 

Yea the car would be complete with all bumpers.. LOL :biggrin:


----------

